
Marketing 101 for developers - ksahin
https://medium.com/@sahin.kevin/marketing-101-for-developers-c42a95a8f884
======
onion2k
This is a good example of why launching to the wrong crowd gives you a
completely false impression of how popular your product is. It's one of the
many things that makes marketing really hard. At least /r/frugalmalefashion
_seemed_ like a good fit on paper. It's worse when you see people talk about
the thousands of visitors they got from a launch on HN or ProductHunt,
mistaking 'people interested in product launches in general' for 'people
interested in XYZ app'.

~~~
sudouser
this. honestly a big part of any good marketing is starting with market
research

------
pwaivers
@ksahin, have you thought about having a social media presence? For example,
you could create a twitter account that post particularly good deals for that
day.

~~~
ksahin
Hey, Thanks for your answer. That's definitely something we will work on!

------
funkdified
This medium article is an example of good marketing. Just discovered this app.

------
daolf
Great insight!

